# Osprey Syncro 3?



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

Anybody use this? I'd like to know if there's room in the main compartment, along with the reservoir, for multi tool, tube, pump.
I like small and light, just want to make sure there's space for a minimum amount of gear... No one has them in stock so I can't look before ordering. 
I don't want to use the external stuff-it pocket for tools; small pocket would be for phone, keys, cash.
Thanks


----------



## TripleR (Dec 26, 2005)

I bought the Syncro 3 with the same intentions as you however it is quite small. There is no organization for the tools and minimal extras. I actually went with the small Syncro 10 and it is light and very well organized. I think it fit better as well being wider and shorter. Hope this helps


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

Ha, I actually got my small/medium Syncro 10 in the mail today. I won't use the main compartment very much, but it's only a few ounces heavier than the 3. Osprey has eliminated their 5 to 6-liter sized hydro packs, which surprises me... Seems like the perfect size for 2-3 hours in decent weather would be like 4.5 -- a Syncro 3 with 1 pocket for personal stuff and another for tools.
I don't know why people buy such big packs -- especially when a lot of them are try to shave grams off their bike weight.


----------

